# أسرار القوة الخفية بداخل هرم خوفو بالجيزة



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*# يبلغ ارتفاع الهرم الأكبر بمصر (الجيزة) 149.4 متر والمسافة بين الأرض والشمس تبلغ 149.4 مليون كيلومتر واتجاه بابه في اتجاه النجم القطبي كما تشير زوايا أضلاع الهرم إلى الاتجاهات الأصلية الأربع تماماً. 

# لم تتعد مدة بناء الأهرام 20 عاماً. 

# يصل عدد الأحجار التي بني منها الهرم الأكبر 2.3 مليون حجر. 

# يعود بناء الأهرام للأسرة الرابعة التي حكمت مصر من 4000 سنة قبل الميلاد. 

# إن أحجار الأهرام الثلاثة تكفي لبناء حائط مساحته 2 متر مكعب ويمتد بطول 100 ألف كيلو متر مربع حول الكرة الأرضية بمحاذاة خط الاستواء. 

# لا يوجد ملاط مطلقاً لتثبيت أحجار الأهرام ولكن استخدم نوع من النفط يملأ به الحفر التي فوق الحجر ثم يشعل ثم يوضع الحجر الآخر فتحدث خلخلة للهواء فيثبت الحجر (فكرة كاسات الهواء). 

# هل تعلم أن قياسات الهرم تحدد المسافة بين الشمس والأرض؟ 

# هل تعلم أن مساحة قاعدة الهرم الأكبر اثنا عشر فداناً ونصف؟ 

# متوسط وزن كل حجر في الهرم 302.5 طن. 

# قال هيرودوت: إن (100000) رجل بنوا هذا الهرم على مدى 20 عاماً. 

# هل تصدق أن درجة الحرارة داخل غرفة الملك بالهرم الأكبر على مدار العام لا تتعدى 22 درجة مئوية!! وسبب ذلك وجود ثقبين يخترقان الصخور على جانبي الهرم. 

# لقدد حلل العلماء مساحات من أحجار الأهرام بالجيزة فوجدوا آثاراً لمواد كيميائية تثبت أنهم قطعوا هذه الأحجار من أقاصي الصعيد جنوب مصر بمواد كيميائية مما يؤكد أن الفراعنة كانوا على علم بالكيمياء. 


لقد تتابعت تجارب العلماء في مختلف الاختصاصات عن طريق استخدام أحجام متباينة من الأهرامات التي صنعت من مختلف المواد ومدى تأثيرها.. وثبت أن هناك حركة دوامية لطاقة تنبعث من رأس أو قمة الهرم يتسع قطرها كلما ارتفعت ويبلغ ارتفاعها 8 أقدام وقطرها 6 بوصات فوق هرم مصنوع من الكرتون وارتفاعه 4 بوصات وكذلك وجد أنه إذا وضعت بللورات الكوارتز فوق نموذج هرمي فإنها تزيد من مجال طاقة الهرم. 
وثبت كذلك أنه يوجد داخل أي شكل هرمي مجال مغناطيسي يغير القوى الموجودة إذ أنه من المعروف أنه بوسع أي مجال مغناطيسي أن يمنع سريان التيار الكهربائي أو يغير من مجال مغناطيسي موجود .. وهذا يدل على أنه يوجد في الهرم مجال كهرومغناطيسي .. ووتبلغ قوة هذا المجال 13.000 جاوس في حين أن مجال الأرض هو 1 جاوس وهذا هو سبب زيادة استنبات البذور وتنشيط الأنزيمات.


" البناء الهرمي يقاوم الزلازل "

لقد مر على مصر موجات من الزلازل تتفاوت درجة خطورتها إلا أن الأهرام بكل أشكالها ومواقعها لم تنهار ولم تتحول لأطلال كغيرها من الأبنية والآثار. 
فسبحان الله، الفضل يرجع لله الذي جعل الشكل الهرمي باقياً وألهم الانسان فكرته بأن يكون شكلاً ثابت الأركان قوي البنيان يقاوم أثر الزلزال أو غير ذلك لأن اهتزازات البناء نتاج الزلزال والهزات تجعل الثقل العلوي المتوازي أفقياً مع بقية الأدوار تحدث شروخاً وتفككاً رأسياً مما يدمر البناء أما الهرم فإن قاعدته الثقيلة ورأسه التي هي بمثابة نقطة (صفر) تحدث ثباتاً وتوازناً أفقياً يدعم البناء الرأسي فلا ينهار 

وقد استغل الأمريكان فكرة البناء الهرمي فقد بنوا فندقاً عالمياً عملاقاً أسموه فندق الأقصر لمقاومة الزلزال على شكل هرم ولكي يكون منتجعاً صحياً أو بمعنى أصح مستشفى سياحي. 
وجاء في مجلة باسم العدد 173- نوفمبر 1989 هذا الخبر وهو يؤكد هذا الكلام " أعلى ناطحة سحاب في العالم ستقام قريباً في اليابان ويبلغ ارتفاعها ألف متر هذا ما أعلنته شركة مقاولات يابانية انتهت من إعداد الخرائط الأولية لبناء (مدينة السماء) التي ستتم اقامتها على شكل هرم بحيث تتحمل الهزات الأرضية وسوف يقيم فيها 35 ألف ساكن 135 ألف موظف بالإضافة إلى عشرات المدارس والمستشفيات والحدائق العامة والملاعب الرياضية، قدرت تكاليف المبنى الذي سيقام في طوكيو بـ 32.4 مليار دولار أمريكي".


" الأهرام وعلاقتها بالشمس "

في أول دراسة علمية من نوعها قام بها العالم التشيكي البروفيسور "لاديسلاف كشينكي" تثبت العلاقة بين شروق وغروب الشمس وبناء الأهرام وذلك بعد إجراء بحث استمر ثلاث سنوات كاملة اشترك معه فيها مجموعة من العلماء وخرجت نتائجه تؤكد حقائق مثيرة ،،،، من ذلك: 
أنه عندما تتساقط الأشعة الشمسية من خلال الفجوات الواقعة بين السحب التي تحجب قرص الشمس بصور جزئية على الأرض تأخذ شكلاً هرمياً ضخماً قمته في السحاب وقاعدته في الأرض... وأن هذا جزء من صلة الشمس بالأهرام. 
وقد تبين أن هذه الظاهرة تشاهد بوضوح بعد سقوط المطر عادة وتبدأ السحب في الانقشاع التدريجي حينما يكون الجو محملاً ببخار الماء الأمر الذي يساعد على ظهور مسار الأشعة الشمسية المتجهة إلى الأرض بوضوح كامل. 
ولذا توضح الصور الفوتوغرافية التي يتم التقاطها للشمس أثناء الشروق والغروب في منطقة حلوان وسقارة وفي تشيوسلوفاكيا – وذلك بواسطة كاميرات تصوير خاصة – أن قرص الشمس تحت ظروف مناخية وطبوغرافية خاصة يبدو في بعض الأحيان أثناء الغروب والشروق في شكل هرمي، وأنه تتفاوت هذه الأشكال الهرمية الشمسية للظروف الجوية السائدة قبل عملية التصوير الجغرافي. 
وأن هذه الظاهرة تشاهد أثناء الشروق بوضوح أكثر منها في حالة الغروب حيث تؤدي التراكمات الهوائية من الغبار والأتربة أثناء الليل إلى إبراز هذه الظاهرة صباحاً بعكس الحال عند غروب الشمس حيث تعوق التحركات الهوائية طمس معالم هذه الظاهرة ومن المعروف إن الفراعنة قد تمكنوا من تحديد المسار الظاهري للشمس والذي يعكس الحركة السنوية الحقيقية للأرض حول الشمس ويؤدي إلى تعاقب الفصول ... ولذا فإن بعض معابدهم أنشئت بطريقة هندسية فلكية بحيث تدخل أشعة الشمس في بعضها في أوقات محدودة خلال العام مثل معبد "آمون رع" في طيبة ومعبد "رمسيس الثاني" في أبي سمبل. 

هذا ويعد هرم سقارة المدرج مثالاً مجسماً لقرص الشمس على الأفق إذ يعكس هذا الهرم التدرج في حافة قرص الشمس عندما تطل على الأفق في ظروف جوية خاصة. حيث تبين أنه في الثواني الأولى من شروق الشمس تظهر حافة الشمس على هيئة مستطيل ومسطبة، ثم يتلوها ظهور مسطبة أخرى ثانية وثالثة.... وهكذا في صورة شكل هرمي مدرج واضح المعالم يتكون من عدة (مساطب) وأن عدد هذه المصاطب يتفاوت طبقاً للظروف الجوية السائدة في الطبقات الهوائية القريبة من سطح الأرض وأنه قد تكثر هذه التدرجات وتتداخل مع بعضها البعض مكونة شكلاً هرمياً عادياً له تدرجات نسبية. 

وقد ثبت من الناحية الفيزيائية البحتة أن هذه الظاهرة تعكس عدم التجانس في الخصائص للطبقات الهوائية الملاصقة لسطح الأرض الذي ينجم عنه التفاوت في توزيعات الحرارة والكثافة السائدة فيها والذي يؤدي إلى تفاوت رؤية قرص الشمس. 
ومن ذلك كله يتبين أن الأهرام – طبقاً لاعتقاد الفراعنة – ما هي إلا سلالم عملاقة يمكن الصعود بواسطتها إلى السماء للتقرب إلى الإله رع بالإضافة إلى مراقبة رحلة الشمس من الشروق إلى الغروب وذلك تيمناً وتبركاً. 


" النظرية الخماسية "

في عام 1877 خرج العالم جوزيف سيايس الأمريكي بنظرية غريبة ،،،، هي "النظرية الخماسية" يقول فيها: 
((إن الهرم له خمسة أوجه بما في ذلك قاعدته كما أن للهرم خمسة أركان وجميع زوايا الهرم هي )5/1( من الذراع وهو مقياس قديم يبلغ )2/1( )). 
فهل الرقم 5 هو المسيطر على أمر الهرم هندسياً وفلكياً وهل له علاقة بالرقم 5 إشارة لأصابع اليد والقدم والحواس وألواح موسى عليه السلام. 

إن هذه النظرة هي نظرة هندسية فلكية بحتة تعني بأن الديناميكية الهندسية الشكلية أو الشكل الهندسي الهرمي يحتوي على طاقة حيوية في بؤرة معينة في فراغ الشكل الداخلي تؤثر على فيسيولوجيا الأعضاء الحيوانية أو النباتية. 

لقد أثبتت التجارب أن الهرم خماسي الوجوه وله ضوابط هندسية وفلكية من حيث وضعه ومكوناته التشكيلية ويؤكد بأن هناك سراً للقوة في فراغ الهرم بما يجعل له قوة خفية شفائية من خلال البحوث والدراسات تؤكد بأن السر يكمن في القوة الخماسية للشكل الهرمي مع المجال الكهرومغناطيسي المتناغم مع المحور الشمال الجنوبي للأرض مع دقة المسافات للشكل الهرمي لدرجة أن يكون باب الهرم نحو النجم القطبي ناهيك أن ثمة عوامل ديناميكية أخرى يعول عليها سر هذه القوى الخارقة. 

أولاً : الشكل الهندسي 

إن الشكل الهرمي كشكل هندسي له خصائص عجيبة في استجماع قوى خاصة خارقة وكأنه يمتص قوى الجاذبية الأرضية ويوجهها في بؤرة قمته الداخلية والخارجية بما يعطي مجالاً قوياً مركزاً من القمة حتى مركز القاعدة وكأن في القمة مركز تجمع قوى أرضية عبر القاعدة ثم بعد تجميعها يتم ردها في خط مستقيم كأشعة الليزر في حزمة من المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية المتضامنة والمكثفة في قلب الهرم كشكل هندسي...... وقد يكون الشكل الهندسي كشفاط من خلال قمته لقوى كونية وكهربية من خلال قمة الهرم التي لا تتجمع إلا في الشكل الهرمي. 

ثانياً : الاتجاه نحو المحور الشمالي- الجنوبي 

إن الاتجاه المحوري نحو الشمال- الجنوب المغناطيسي قد يؤثر ايجابياً على صحة الإنسان وقد يعمل على تنشيط الغدد والأنزيمات الحيوية في جسم الإنسان وينشط حركة الدورة الدموية والنشاط العصبي والهرمونات للجسم مما يقوي مناعته المكتسبة ويصد عنه أي غزو ميكروبي مهاجم أو قوى خفية ضارة مما يحميه من الأمراض ويساعده على الشفاء من أي مرض يلم به ومعلوم أنه حول جسم الإنسان هالة كهرومغناطيسية كلما قويت أو دعمت بقوى خارجية كهرومغناطيسية ازدادت مناعة الإنسان بإذن الله لأنها درع منيع ضد الأمراض بل العجيب أن شخصية الإنسان تكون قوية ومؤثرة جداً لدرجة السيطرة على الآخرين بسهولة لقوة جاذبية هذه الطاقة ولذا يسمى الإنسان جذاب.فهل سر القوة الخارقة داخل الهرم يكمن في تجمع القوى الكهرومغناطيسية وغيرها في نقطة ما داخل الهرم أم هو تخفيف للجاذبية الأرضية والاحتفاظ بالطاقة الجسمية للإنسان بلا تبديد نتاج الشكل الهرمي الهندسي المحافظ على الطاقة داخل الجسم بل المجمع للقوى والدافع لها والمفجر لطاقات الإنسان وقواه الخفية.يقولون أن الإنسان فوق سطح القمر يكون أكثر قوة وسرعة وانطلاقاً وفكراً وذكاءً ويبررون ذلك باضمحلال وضعف الجاذبية القمرية فهل يكون الإنسان أخف وزناً داخل الهرم مما يعني ضعف الجاذبية الأرضية داخل الهرم وكأن الجاذبية تجذب القوى والطاقات ولأن الجاذبية داخل الهرم تضعف فيخف سحب قوى الإنسان مما يجعله قوياً. 


" تجارب صحيحة عجيبة على تأثير القوة الهرمية "

إن كرة البندول تدور بسرعة حول قمة الهرم مما يؤكد أن هناك قوة كهرومغناطيسية وطاقة محركة جعلت هذه الكرة تدور ،، ويتأكد لنا أن تأثير القوة الهرمية على صحة الإنسان أمر واقع بالإيجاب وله النفع الظاهر الملموس.. فحري بنا أن نستفيد من هذه القوة الحيوية. 

وقد أجرى علماء وخبراء وهواة تجارب عديدة على مدى تأثير الهرم على صحة الإنسان .. فمن واقع التقارير التي جمعها شول وبتيت ظهرت لهما علاقة واضحة بين الجلوس في الهرم وتبدد الآلام .. والجلوس تحت نموذج كبير كالهرم يؤدي إلى الشفاء السريع نسبياً من عديد من المتاعب الجسدية كالتهاب المفاصل والرضوض والتوتر العضلي والفتور والوهن. 

قرأت السيدة ماثيا في مجلة التايم (time) أن الممثلة جلوريا سوانسون تنام على سرير أسفله هرم لأن ذلك يعطيها طاقة وراحة عجيبة فقامت ماثيا بوضع هرم لونه أحمر تحت سريرها بحيث يكون أسفل الضفيرة الشمسية ... في الصباح شعرت بطاقة عجيبة وجلاء ذهني حاد. 
ومن المعلوم أن كثيراً من الأمراض قبل أن تقتحم الأعضاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان فانها تحيطه كالجيش الغازي فتكون كالهالة حول الجسد لأن بالجسم قوة كهربية تتنافر لتبعد الغزو الضار للجسم مما يؤكد أن قوة الهرم تدعم هذه القوة الكهربية للجسم مما يجعله يحرق أو يبعثر هذا العدو المتربص بجسم الانسان. 

قام الباحث فيرن كاميرون من علماء كاليفورنيا بعدة تجارب على نماذج الهرم التي كان بعضها في حمام بيته باعتبار أن الحمام أكثر الأماكن رطوبة وحرارة في البيت الأمر الذي يعجل بفساد الطعام،، ووضع قطعة من لحم حيوان داخل الهرم وبعد ثلاثة أيام لاحظ رائحة خفيفة تصدر من قطعة اللحم ولكنه بعد ستة آيام اختفت هذه الرائحة وتقددت قطعة اللحم وبقيت قطعة اللحم داخل الهرم في الحمام لعدة أشهر وقال كاميرون أنها كانت في نهاية الشهور بدون رائحة ... يعني أنه يصلح أن نحفظ داخل الشكل الهرمي الأغذية لمدة طويلة ولذا يمكن صنع آنية هرمية الشكل من الخشب أو البلاستيك لتغطية الأطعمة لحفظها. 

وفي عام 1930 أجرى العالم الفرنسي أنطوان بوفيسي تجربته على شكل هرمي محوره نحو الشمال – الجنوب ووضع فيه قطاً حديث الوفاة وكانت المفاجأة أن القط لم يتحلل بل تحنط وأصبح مومياء ولم يكتف بذلك بل وضع لحماً وأطعمة مختلفة فوجد أن هذه الأشياء لم تتعفن كذلك ... فهذا الأمر العجيب يؤكد الحقيقة العلمية الخطيرة التي تنص على أن الشكل الهرمي إذا وضع في مجال مغناطيسي (الشمال – الجنوب) فإن المجال الطيفي أو الأثيري الخفي للقوة الكهرومغناطيسية يحدث تأثيرات فسيولوجية عجيبة إيجابية حسبما يستخدم ويستغل علمياً.​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 أغسطس 2006)

*مش ممكن ياكوبتيك معلومات رهيبة ومش عارف اذاي كانو واصلين للدرجة دي من المعرفة يااخي زي مايكون كانو فضائيين*
*ومش عارف لية بنتمحك فيالعروبة واحنا اهو عندنا حضارة رهيبة وللاسف كلمة عربي بوظت فرعون *
*يالا هانقول اية *
*موضوع رائع ياباشا*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أغسطس 2006)

*دى عالم دماغها نضيفه *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *مش ممكن ياكوبتيك معلومات رهيبة ومش عارف اذاي كانو واصلين للدرجة دي من المعرفة يااخي زي مايكون كانو فضائيين*
> *ومش عارف لية بنتمحك فيالعروبة واحنا اهو عندنا حضارة رهيبة وللاسف كلمة عربي بوظت فرعون *
> *يالا هانقول اية *
> *موضوع رائع ياباشا*



*انا عمري ماقولت علي نفسي اننا عربي

انا مصري وقبطي واعتز بذلك 

فقط المسلمين هم اللي بيقولوا علي نفسهم عرب

انتا عارف اصلهم مش فراعنة زي حالاتنا :smil12: 

شكرا لمرورك يا باشا*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *دى عالم دماغها نضيفه *



*طبعااااااا ياميرنا

ميرسي لمرورك*


----------



## st-mina (20 أكتوبر 2006)

هل تعلم ان مدة بقاء الاطعمة داخل الهرم اكبر منها فى التلاجة فى علماء عملوا ابحاث حطوا قطعة لحم داخل الهرم وقطعة اخرى داخل تلاجة اللى داخل التلاجة فسدت قبل اللى داخل الهرم ودة بيعنى ان الفراعنة عرفوا ان الشكل الهرمى لة قوة حفظ اكتر من اى شىء اخر وانة ممكن يحافظ على جثة الملك اكبر وقت ممكن


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## بيرهبس (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## the prince (2 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا شكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات الرائعة 

و ربنا يبارك فيك و يديك نعمة فوق نعمة


----------



## fبديع زكى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

عالم لا يعرف الكدب علشان كده كانوا متفوقين


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

كن ابن من شئت واكتسب أدبا       يغنيك محموده عن النسب


----------



## fبديع زكى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتذر لعدم مكنى من المشاركة لانى قمت باداء بعض الاعمال فى العمل وسوف اقوم بالمشاركة حين يسمح الوقت


----------



## jesuslove1j (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسى يا كوبتيك  على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------

